# National Treasure Pipe



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I know that this has probably been talked about in the past, but I just recently saw the movie National Treasure in anticipation of seeing the sequel in the theater.

In the first movie there is an awesome meerschaum pipe in there. Does anyone know if this is a real pipe or just a prop? If it is real, does anyone know who carved it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

You may be able to contact the guy that has this listing for more information.

http://www.yourprops.com/view_items.php?movie=National+Treasure+(2004)&user_name=Kevjh


----------

